# Airbag Contol Module Reset?



## steedracer (Aug 20, 2008)

My airbag control module has went out recently (according to the code along with the light on the dash







). Looks like a lot of folks have faced the same fate lately. Of course, the shops all want to replace it for some serious $$$$, but after searching the internet, there are quite a few companies that claim that if you will send in your "bad" module, they will reset it and send it right back to you. All for $50!! Some of the ebay companies have fantastic positive ratings. Other internet searches show this to be more common than I was aware. Has anyone had any experience with any of these companies? If so, positive, negative?? I plan to remove my module this weekend and send her on in. $50 bucks seems sort of nominal at this point. Comments?


----------



## dubdub13 (Feb 21, 2008)

*FV-QR*

yeaaa my airbag light is on too. idk what it is though i haven't gotten it checked out yet.


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

This is a known issue at least if the temps drop to -10f or below. I went with the eBay VAG Airbag Resetter. Cost me about $70 and I have reset my AB module 3 times and JUST reset a guy's AB on his Passat. I live in Minnesota and the temps in the winter get that cold every winter.
They are pretty easy to use and take about a minute to reset an AB module. If it fails, it's time for a new module anyway.


----------



## steedracer (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: (darrenbyrnes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *darrenbyrnes* »_This is a known issue at least if the temps drop to -10f or below. I went with the eBay VAG Airbag Resetter. Cost me about $70 and I have reset my AB module 3 times and JUST reset a guy's AB on his Passat. 
They are pretty easy to use and take about a minute to reset an AB module. If it fails, it's time for a new module anyway.

Darren, were the diagnostic codes originally saying that your module was bad/needed replacing, and your airbag light was on solid in the gauge cluster? I had seen those "resetters", but I wasn't sure if they would work. That would be easier than removing the module and sending it off.


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

Well, the Vag Com I have is v409 and it warns against reading the AirBag module so I never tried it. I just noticed that it came on when it was about -30 here and did some research and decided to give the resetter a try.


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

I know this a little off topic, but I'm installing aftermarket seats in my car, and the airbag light being on is annoying me, is there a way to delete the airbag connection so it thinks they are still on and I can just remove the fuse for the airbags?


----------



## steedracer (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: (darrenbyrnes)*

darren, I went ahead and took a leap, and ordered the reset tool from ebay. I've got my fingers crossed. I'll report on how it goes next week.


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: (TTguy30)*


_Quote »_
I know this a little off topic, but I'm installing aftermarket seats in my car, and the airbag light being on is annoying me, is there a way to delete the airbag connection so it thinks they are still on and I can just remove the fuse for the airbags?

You just put a resistor in the connector for the seats...search around people have done it.


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: (steedracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *steedracer* »_darren, I went ahead and took a leap, and ordered the reset tool from ebay. I've got my fingers crossed. I'll report on how it goes next week.

Good luck. Mine worked well.


----------



## steedracer (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: Airbag Contol Module Reset? (steedracer)*

Well, IT WORKED!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I bought this: http://www.alpha-bid.com/product74.html. Though there were little instructions, I plugged it in the OBD port, turned the ignition on, pushed the reset button, and ta da........... after 15 or 20 seconds, the green light on the reset tool came on saying it was successful, and I looked up...no airbag light on in the instrument panel. This is great. I've went to the car a few times and turned the ignition on and/or started her, and the airbag light is operating normally (coming on when the ignition is turned on, then going out after a few seconds as per normal)!! Wow! A little over $50 bucks for this reset tool, vs. $1250 or so at a repair shop. I am relieved.










_Modified by steedracer at 10:00 PM 4/2/2009_


----------



## thenamescolby (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: Airbag Contol Module Reset? (steedracer)*

did you do a VAGCOM reset? I tried and the code kept coming back.. it says it's an internal memory error....


----------



## cruzad3r (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: Airbag Contol Module Reset? (steedracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *steedracer* »_My airbag control module has went out recently (according to the code along with the light on the dash







). 

just so i understand, your airbag control module is broken, meaning your car will no deploy airbag in an accident. do you have code from vagcom?


----------



## steedracer (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: Airbag Contol Module Reset? (cruzad3r)*

Guys, honestly, I'm not savvy enough with the electronics and all







(No one ever responded to my questions around electrical diagnosis around the after run coolant pump --I must be bad







). I'm decent with a wrench for the simple stuff, but that's about it. Never even seen a Vag Com. But, here goes...the shop found this: "Error Code 65535 - SRS Control Module Internal Memory Fault".
I simply plugged in the reset tool as I stated and after 15 seconds, the error was cleared, and now the airbag light/system is functioing properly. Looking on the internet, with this type of tool, or the companies out there that have you send their module to them and they "fix" it at their site for about the same amount of money (~$50), it looks like some folks much smarter than I have found a way to electronically clear these codes and restore the system/module to working order. Must be something that the standard Vag Com tool can't do (two shops I took it to had tried it, and of course failed.). 
All I know is that it worked. I assume that once the ignition is on and the OBD goes through all it's systems checks, that the airbag light (and the passenger airbag warning light down by the gear shifter) would not go off IF the OBD/computer detected that the system was not operating correctly. My $.02.


_Modified by steedracer at 10:06 AM 4/3/2009_


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: Airbag Contol Module Reset? (steedracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *steedracer* »_Guys, honestly, I'm not savvy enough with the electronics and all







(No one ever responded to my questions around electrical diagnosis around the after run coolant pump --I must be bad







). I'm decent with a wrench for the simple stuff, but that's about it. Never even seen a Vag Com. But, here goes...the shop found this: "Error Code 65535 - SRS Control Module Internal Memory Fault".
I simply plugged in the reset tool as I stated and after 15 seconds, the error was cleared, and now the airbag light/system is functioing properly. Looking on the internet, with this type of tool, or the companies out there that have you send their module to them and they "fix" it at their site for about the same amount of money (~$50), it looks like some folks much smarter than I have found a way to electronically clear these codes and restore the system/module to working order. Must be something that the standard Vag Com tool can't do (two shops I took it to had tried it, and of course failed.). 
All I know is that it worked. I assume that once the ignition is on and the OBD goes through all it's systems checks, that the airbag light (and the passenger airbag warning light down by the gear shifter) would not go off IF the OBD/computer detected that the system was not operating correctly. My $.02.

_Modified by steedracer at 10:06 AM 4/3/2009_

I had that same code from my VAGcom scan, I cleared it using my eBay AB Reset tool and don't get that error anymore (unitl it gets cold again).
Glad to hear it worked. And now you can advertise that you'll clear AB codes on VAG cars for beer, like I do (I do VAGcom scans too).
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## steedracer (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: Airbag Contol Module Reset? (darrenbyrnes)*

Darren, I am on my way...I just cleared a new friend's airbag code in his '01 TT this afternoon! Same thing...15 seconds and BAM!... no more airbag light.







This is a great little gizmo. If anyone else is in Mid-TN and needs this addressed, just PM me







.


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

*FV-QR*

anyone have one of these tools in NJ,PA,nyc,delaware ? i wanna do this but its i'd rather pay less then 50$ if possible. i wonder if i can get audi by me to do it for free or something. 
EDIT: F it i bought it, if anyone in the nj area needs help with this problem i will flash/reset your airbag light if someone needs help










_Modified by jason bouchard at 11:11 PM 4/15/2009_


----------



## gaboon (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (jason bouchard)*

anyone know where i can find the tool to reset my airbag module in my 2000 audi TT? i got the same code "65535"
thnaks


----------



## steedracer (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (gaboon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gaboon* »_anyone know where i can find the tool to reset my airbag module in my 2000 audi TT? i got the same code "65535"
thnaks

See my post above:
Well, IT WORKED!!! I bought this: http://www.alpha-bid.com/product74.html. Though there were little instructions, I plugged it in the OBD port, turned the ignition on, pushed the reset button, and ta da........... after 15 or 20 seconds, the green light on the reset tool came on saying it was successful, and I looked up...no airbag light on in the instrument panel. This is great. I've went to the car a few times and turned the ignition on and/or started her, and the airbag light is operating normally (coming on when the ignition is turned on, then going out after a few seconds as per normal)!! Wow! A little over $50 bucks for this reset tool, vs. $1250 or so at a repair shop. I am relieved.


----------



## gaboon (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (steedracer)*

i am getting the same code # as you. 65535, but mine says "defective ecu" damn, i dont know what to do. if my ecu is spanked, im screwed cuz the stealership wants 800 bucks for one. did your code also say "defective ecu????


----------



## steedracer (Aug 20, 2008)

Is what prompted you to check it, the fact that the Airbag light was on in your instrument cluster speedo gauge? If so, I would think that the airbag reset tool would do the trick. If not...at least the $50 spent on diagnostics won't really hurt compared to a new ECU or airbag module replacement. 


_Modified by steedracer at 8:25 PM 4/16/2009_


----------



## gaboon (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: (steedracer)*

hey steedracer, did your say "defective ecu?" do u know where i can get an airbag ecu for my car?


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: (steedracer)*

any ideas on who has the reset tool in stock ??


----------



## steedracer (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: Airbag Contol Module Reset? (steedracer)*

[
_Quote, originally posted by *steedracer* »_Guys, honestly, I'm not savvy enough with the electronics and all







(No one ever responded to my questions around electrical diagnosis around the after run coolant pump --I must be bad







). I'm decent with a wrench for the simple stuff, but that's about it. Never even seen a Vag Com. But, here goes...the shop found this: "Error Code 65535 - SRS Control Module Internal Memory Fault".


Gaboon/Jason, This is what my error message statd (see quote above). Also, if you can't find a reset tool, then if you can take your airbag module out (Bentley shows you how), you can send it to a firm like http://www.airbagsystems.com and they claim to reset the module for you and return it to you. I was going to use them until I pulled the trigger on the reset tool. Good luck.


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

*FV-QR*

ya im not shipping anything off, i want to buy that reset tool but that one site was out of stock for 6 weeks : (


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

Did you check eBay? That's where I got mine:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...Tools


----------



## ads215 (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: Airbag Contol Module Reset? (steedracer)*

Hey, thanks very much for the tip. I ordered the AB Reset tool and it arrived today. 
Imagine my surprise--not to mention embarrassment--when I realized I had no idea where the OBD port is. 
Little help please? Thanks very much.


----------



## steedracer (Aug 20, 2008)

It is under the driver side dash, just above the hood release lever. It you open your driver side door, get down on your knees and look under there, you should see it.


----------



## ads215 (Jul 7, 2009)

Thank you, I'm grateful. If it was noted somewhere in the manual, I'll be damned if I could find it. 
Many thanks.


----------



## steedracer (Aug 20, 2008)

Let us know how it goes!


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

*FV-QR*

it was soo easy and plug n play, took longer to get it out of the box then to use it lol.
anyone who wants to borrow it can


----------



## ads215 (Jul 7, 2009)

*Speedracer be The Man*

Speed--worked LIKE A CHARM. 
Frankly, even after reading of the successes, I had low expectations. But, sure enough, it worked exactly as you described it working. 
Nothing like saving 950 or so to make you day/week/month. 
Again, THANK YOU. I encourage anyone with this problem to follow the advice exactly. No more this: 







and lots more this:


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

Well there you go.


----------



## steedracer (Aug 20, 2008)

Good to hear that things worked out for you as well!!


----------



## ads215 (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: (steedracer)*

Actually, meant to include that my cruise now works as well. Could just be a coincidence, but it hasn't worked for some time. 
Strangeness, but who cares.


----------



## ads215 (Jul 7, 2009)

*Hmmmm....airbag light back on*

Wifey called on the way home and said the airbag light is back on. Simply a matter of doing what I did before, or does this happening again mean the module IS history? 
As always, thanks.


----------



## ads215 (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: Hmmmm....airbag light back on (ads215)*

OK, so this morning I get out the reset tool discussed here (and that worked fine when I had the problem previously), plugged it in, started it up, waited about 15 seconds and hit reset.
Waited...and the the "success" light came on. 
Except the airbag light did NOT go off. Tried it several more times with exactly the same result. 
Any comments/ideas very welcome. 
Thanks 
A


----------



## country1911 (Apr 11, 2009)

I had to hit erase for mine to go off and stay off. But I do not know what type of tool you have.


----------



## ads215 (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: (country1911)*

http://www.alpha-bid.com/product74.html
I think that's the same one that's been discussed here. I'll have to try that.


----------



## merrener (Mar 30, 2007)

I know this topic is a bit old but have the persons using this airbag reset tool had any problems with their airbag module since resetting it. Just checking to see whether it's not just a short term solution.
Thanks


----------



## ads215 (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: (merrener)*

I have had to reset it several times. The tool DOES make the light go off (although a couple of times it didn't), but it comes back on the next time or two I start it up. 
The reset tool does say "success,' but I'm confused as to why it does turn off the light--for just a while. And I have no urge to spend 1k to find out. 
Open to ideas! Thanks to those for previous assistance.


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

*Re: Airbag Contol Module Reset? (steedracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *steedracer* »_ "Error Code 65535 - SRS Control Module Internal Memory Fault".
I simply plugged in the reset tool as I stated and after 15 seconds, the error was cleared, and now the airbag light/system is functioing properly. 



Same Exact problem with my Allroad (I found this via Search). The code will not clear, I can connect to the controller but not erase it. I was getting all ready to suck up an $800 controller, but I'll try this first.
You say it really worked eh??
Also I should say same deal with me about the extreme cold weather. I left the car sit outside for a night when it was very cold (-35c), and this is the thanks I got...











_Modified by G60 Carat at 3:01 PM 12-18-2009_


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

*Re: (ads215)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ads215* »_
I have had to reset it several times. The tool DOES make the light go off (although a couple of times it didn't), but it comes back on the next time or two I start it up. 
The reset tool does say "success,' but I'm confused as to why it does turn off the light--for just a while. And I have no urge to spend 1k to find out. 
Open to ideas! Thanks to those for previous assistance.


From my research, I've read that corrosion on the wiring, or other wire damage/low voltage can also be the issue with the Air Bag light. On Ross-Techs site they recommend checking & cleaning the connections. They may be some actual damage/problem somewhere with you unit. It seems the guys that are getting them triggered from cold weather are having good luck resetting them.
It seems cold weather does affect them somehow, I've a similar problem with my Beetle. One very cold day when the battery died. Replaced the battery, and had an airbag light on. But it was cleared.
Did you guys with VAG-COM's have the official Ross-Tech cable or a second party cable? I'm wondering if that is not a part of the inability to clear the dreaded airbag code?








I want to try a friend with offical Ross-Tech interface and with the latest version of VAG-COM (I have 409.1). If that doesn't work I'm ordering the reset tool. I'll report back in after with my results.


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

My VAGcom has a third-party cable (v409) and it doesn't seem to clear the code. I use the AB Reset tool here to clear MY cold weather code. In fact I just did it this morning.


----------



## dimunation (Jan 17, 2010)

*Re: (darrenbyrnes)*

Darren - 
I've just experienced the same issue during the cold snap last week. VAG COM reports 65535 error on the airbag controller along with the indicator light. 
I have some beer with your name on it if you're willing to clear the code..!


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

IM replied.


----------



## UncleJunk (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (darrenbyrnes)*

Does anyone know why you can't clear/reset it with the VAG-COM?
I'm getting the same error and it will not clear with a legit version of VAG-COM... why would the alpha-bid.com tool work and VAG-COM doesn't...?
I'm located in Upstate NY ... anyone have the alpha-bid.com tool that I can borrow?


----------



## markhylden (May 20, 2010)

*Reset for beer?*

Hey Darren,
I live in Mpls and have had that annoying Air Bag light on my TT for a while.
How many beers do you want to reset it?
Does it come back back every winter? Maybe I should just buy one


----------



## Harristark31 (Jun 15, 2021)

Hey Guys I have the same code with my Mk3.5 Cabrio, any chances I could borrow that reset tool? I'll pay for shipping obviously- I am in Colorado and the weather get cold- thanks


----------



## mdjenkins (Feb 16, 2010)

Just go find one on eBay.
It gets cold in Utah too and sharing one isn't worth the shipping. Even if we're almost neighbors.


----------



## Harristark31 (Jun 15, 2021)

mdjenkins said:


> Just go find one on eBay.
> It gets cold in Utah too and sharing one isn't worth the shipping. Even if we're almost neighbors.


Before i get one on eBay, I wanted to make sure it would work, I would not consider borrowing more than once if it worked. thanks,


----------



## mdjenkins (Feb 16, 2010)

Harristark31 said:


> Before i get one on eBay, I wanted to make sure it would work, I would not consider borrowing more than once if it worked. thanks,


So I ship my cable to you.
And you're going to "try it out".
And after you "try it out", you "promise" to "send it back"?

Well that doesn't sound sketch at all.


----------



## Harristark31 (Jun 15, 2021)

this is supposed to be a forum for vw owners to help each other on technical issues, I am sorry that you think that I am out here to scam a $30 cable...


----------



## mdjenkins (Feb 16, 2010)

Harristark31 said:


> this is supposed to be a forum for vw owners to help each other on technical issues, I am sorry that you think that I am out here to scam a $30 cable...


Oh, there's plenty of help and scams to go around.
The $30 cable scam isn't what has me scratching my head. I'm just wondering how little you value other's people time. You want me to risk my cable and my time just so you don't have to risk $30? Yet I'm the inconsiderate one?

Yeah, good luck with that.

But instead of being pissy, let me help you think through your scenario...

Let's consider the cable is successful for you. So you spend $10 on round trip shipping and end up spending $30 to get your own cable. So instead of just buying one for $30, that you could probably just return for $5 in one way shipping, you would rather spend $40 and be inconsiderate of others.

In other words...
Be an inconsiderate dick and spend $10 (worst case) or $40 (best case).
or...
Realize I'm helping you help yourself and spend $5 (worst case) or $30 (best case).

Assuming you aren't trying to scam a cheap $30 cable, You instead want to scam yourself out of your own money. Sounds like someone needs to revisit the 3rd rule of Acquisition.


----------

